# My HP Pavilion dv6 won't charge or turn on



## saugafa (Jun 26, 2012)

I have tried purchasing a new AC Adapter and taking it to a repair shop out here in AZ. Nothing has or was done correctly other than paying more to get it done or repaired. Its still not charging or turning on and the light does not turn on when i plug in the charger. I am trying to avoid paying about $400 to $500 if I send it to the HP Tech or Repair Shop and extra fees due to my warranty being out of date. I am kind of hoping someone is able to help me fix my laptop  Greatly Appreciate It


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the exact model of the laptop? Look on the sticker under the bottom.

Do you get any lights or fan activity when trying to power the laptop?

Does the charger indicator light come on when connected?

If comfortable disassembling the laptop you can try the troubleshooting steps below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Also suggest checking the DC Jack. Depending on your model you may have a cabled DC Jack. 

dv6 Maintenance and Service Guide

If unsuccessful in getting the laptop working you have to decide at this

at this point is it worth it or buy a new laptop.


----------



## saugafa (Jun 26, 2012)

The exact model: dv6-3010us
No lights turn on not even the charger lights

I wouldnt know myself how to dissemble my laptop but say i were to ship it to someone like you to fix it for me would that be possible?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If not comfortable disassembling the laptop using the maintenance guide I posted above 

then I would recommend that you check with another shop.

Remove the battery and try the laptop with just the power adapter connected. Any changes?

If using a known good power adapter and still no changes then you most likely 

have a problem with the DC Jack or the motherboard.


----------



## saugafa (Jun 26, 2012)

I took it in to Geek Squad but they weren't able to take it in because it was not purchased at BestBuy but he said it maybe the DC Jack. 

If I were to disemble my laptop what are certain tools I need to purchase, where can/could I purchase a new DC Jack and is there a manual to fix the DC Jack? 

I appreciate your help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Usually the only tools you need is a (from Service Guide):
•Flat-bladed screwdriver
•Phillips P0 and P1 screwdrivers
•Torx T8 Screwdriver

Using the Service Guide I posted above there is a section of removing/replacing the power connector cable.

You can usually get the DC jack.cable fairly cheap (see below only for reference)
Amazon.com: HP Pavilion DV6 533465-001 DC Power Jack Cable: Everything Else

You can search around using the part number


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Im 100% its your charger. Do u have a spare charger
I have had the problem it turned out to be the power cord. 

Ps if no light even when power pluged in sounds to me ur charger is dead. Ur laptop is fine.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

redsolja said:


> Im 100% its your charger. Do u have a spare charger
> I have had the problem it turned out to be the power cord.
> 
> Ps if no light even when power pluged in sounds to me ur charger is dead. Ur laptop is fine.


Post one indicates that a new charger has already been tried.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post one indicates that a new charger has already been tried.


What do you mean?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This would be what was being referred to 
I have tried purchasing a new AC Adapter and taking it to a repair shop out here in AZ.


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

Or maybe there is something wrong with the battery. Have you tried to exchange a new battery?


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Michael Kennedy said:


> Or maybe there is something wrong with the battery. Have you tried to exchange a new battery?



If you take out the battery. And plug in the charger your help should still turn it on 

Its not turning on so it might be the charger or the plug from the laptop


----------

